# Fixatives



## mamabear (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been researching fixatives bit many of them seem to be sensitizers. Do you use a fixative? What is your experience? Do you think they are necessary?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't use benzoin as it makes me itch. Essential oils like Patchouli, Litsea or Vetiver can be used as anchors in small amounts.


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 2, 2011)

Some people use cornstarch or clay.  I've tried both and the scents are holding in those...still, I didn't use a test of the FO/EO without the cornstarch or clay so I can't say if it really works or not.


----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2011)

In soap, I use clay and sometimes Litsea with citrus e.o.s.  Soap is washed off the skin so I don't worry about sensitizers as I would in a cream or lotion.


----------



## mamabear (Mar 2, 2011)

I did one with clay last weekend, just a teaspoon or so for a 2lb batch. I've never tried cornstarch, definitely will try that. I have looked for vetiver online and have been shocked by how expensive it is. Does anyone know a good supplier? I have yet to try patchouli in soap; I need to experiment with it. I guess I have been hesitant that it will overwhelm anything I mix it with. I am not familiar with litsea at all, but have read here before that it can be overwhelming. Another thing for me to try. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mamabear (Mar 2, 2011)

I would really like to try orris root or benzoin, experiment with things like that, but I keep reading that they are sensitizers...you don't think it's a problem in soap? So far my family and friends are enjoying my experiments..I would be mortified beyond belief if my soap gave someone a rash or some such thing. Maybe it's not worth the risk..I am a little mystified, though, as I know there are some pretty big alameda out there that use these types of fixatives.


----------



## mamabear (Mar 2, 2011)

Big soapers I mean. Autocorrect !


----------



## dcornett (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't find litsea 'overpowering' it has a lemony scent so I often us a touch of it when I'm using lemon eo. in a blend. I also use cornstarch to anchor citrus eo's since reading a post from MagiaDellaLuna almost a year ago. I saved a bar from that 1st lemon lavender batch I used it in almost a year ago, and it still smells DEVINE. And that's a pretty good claim considering that citrus scents are notorious for fading FAST!

(I use 1T ppo)gives soap a silky feel too


----------

